# Welcome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Welcome to the new CBT and hypnotherapy forum. I am very excited about this new forum and I am looking forward to discussions on the use of CBT and hypnotherapy in the management of IBS.I also want to thank Jeff. He does a wonderful job with the bb, which I personally know is hard work to help us all out. Thanks Jeff.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hello Eric, Jeff and Mike:Thanks Jeff for the forum, and Eric and Mike for the knowledge.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2001)

Congratulation Eric(Shawn).I know your going to do a good job.You r a good person...Fuzzzz


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Great Idea!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Excellent,Just what the doctor ordered!Stef.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2001)

Good timing...I have a hypno question.Eric - could I post questions here to Mike, or would it be better to email him?Ropes


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks guys.Rope post away and I think Mike will be around on Tuesday.I do have one concern here due to the nature of hypnotherapy. I would like it if people doing Mike's tapes, although this would apply to all tapes out there like the IBStherapy tapes, not to mention specific's in the program as much as possible. This could create a suggestion to others listening to the program and could have an impact on them. This is important. So if a question is in regards to specific part of the his tapes,I would email him. If you feel its okay post it. I will leave that up to everyone's judgement.I explained this in chat somewhat but will mention it again in there.Thanks------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have been thinking about this and I just want to see what Mike's says about it. Maybe it is okay, but I want to check. Many people may be in various stages of their treatments and its like hearing the end of the movie in a way before its over. So better to be safe then sorry I believe for now. I know some people think this maybe an attempt to keep people from posting negitives or hinder results, but that is not the case, if someone says it isn't working for them then we WANT to help and see if we can make it work for them. They can certainly post that to this bb. Its only details of things that concerns me at the moment.I don't want this to be miscontrued with not letting people post about setbacks if they have them. I said this in chat last night, but I would rather hear from people that maybe having problems then successes in a way, because we can help there. With successes people are managing there IBS better. I don't think you can go wrong with these treatments other then to give up. It is something you can use the rest of your life after you learn them. They certainly won't make you worse either. In fact for most people there is a major improvement. We know that CBT and Hypnosis are effective treatments for IBS and are documented. I don't think it will be all that long before it is just a common treatment for IBS. If you look at the clinical studies page a lot of the studies are on these treatments.I also want to add as usual this bb is state of the art, if you look at other self help groups they have not caught up to this kind of information really, at least none I have seen.ThanksI also want to add that I say some of this because of the numbers using Mike's tapes, but I would also really like to hear from other peoples experience using CBT or seeing a hypnotherapist in person, or using another method. I am really looking forward to having a lot of information on this bb as well and will be adding some specific information here for easy acess.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Congrats on the new board. Just have a quick question. Does CBT help people with fm or is it more for ibs?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Weener, I believe both, however with both conditions I believe you need to find someone who knows about these conditions to be more effective.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Weener, this is the only thing I have found so far, but I will keep looking for you. This is also 1998 so you know. Ann Med Interne (Paris) 1998 Nov;149(7):406-14 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut [Fibromyalgia. A critical review]. [Article in French] Cathebras P, Lauwers A, Rousset H Service de Medecine Interne, Hopital Nord, Saint-Etienne. Fibromyalgia is a chronic pain syndrome, more common in women. Its prevalence is estimated around 2% in the general population, and up to 20% among rheumatology outpatients. Besides musculoskeletal pain, symptoms as fatigue and sleep disturbance are considered characteristic. Research criteria have been set up, but their seemingly preciseness is unable to distinguish clearly between fibromyalgia and other functional somatic syndromes (chronic fatigue syndrome, irritable bowel syndrome) and psychiatric disorders (depression, anxiety), with which a striking comorbidity is documented. The diagnosis of fibromyalgia does not theoretically require the exclusion of muscle, joint, or metabolic diseases, but in clinical practice this problem proves to be of crucial importance. There are numbers of pathophysiological hypothesis for fibromyalgia, but none of them is fully satisfying: muscle is probably innocent; sleep disturbance, although sometimes considered a landmark of the syndrome, is unspecific; stress response studies show subtle anomaly; psychiatric disorders may represent factors of vulnerability and perpetuation rather than causes. We propose to include some of these etiological contributors in vicious circles leading to a "final common pathway" characterized by generalized hyperalgesia. Treatments of fibromyalgia, whether pharmacological (antidepressants) or psychological (cognitive-behavioral therapies) are of little efficacy, and the global prognosis of fibromyalgia is poor. However, the outcome might prove better outside the specialized clinics in which studies of chronic sufferers with severe abnormal illness behaviors are done. The social consequences of the popularization of the diagnosis of fibromyalgia should not be neglected. Publication Types: Review Review, tutorial PMID: 9921393, UI: 99119961 ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Eric-This BB is a great idea. Also Mike is great about answering e-mails, I had a specific question, e-mailed him and he promptly got back to me. I am encouraged







------------------Nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I talked to Mike and I am setting up three forums for Mike's tape users. A 30 day a 60 day and a 100 day and finnished forum. So people at different stages can talk about specifics. We are doing this for a reason so you know and please don't jump the gun and read the other forums. I hope this helps.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I have just added *anxiety* to the description of this forum.I believe it goes hand-in-hand with what we are discussing here.Jeff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Jeff, it is appreciated. Thanks for everything you do.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi All,Given Jeff has widened the discussion a bit, and rightly so for Anxiety does play a large part in holding people back, whatever they are doing.Some of you will already be aware that as a direct result of the development of the IBS Audio Program (Mike's Tapes), that an anxiety recording was produced.I used this for quite some time with cardiothorasic patients who had undergone heart surgery and while they healed physically their emotional balance was impaired, leading to anxiety agrothobia, social phobia and a other presenting conditions. this Anxiety tape is recommended listening by the British Cardiac Patients Association (BCPA), and on the suggestion of the secretary of the BCPA, and several GP's I released it for sufferers of anxiety in general. Over recent months, it has been purchased by 6 UK hospitals.This recording is not specific to IBS however, it is information to help manage the anxiety state with relaxation and imagery. A relative of the IBS Program







This is posted for new members







Best RegardsMike


----------

